# Nearly 40 years of marriage....



## MikaPeltinin (May 26, 2016)

But I am in love with another woman.

I know not unique.

Likely boring for this group

But truly stressful for me!

I am calm and uneventful in my life and at the top of my career in a stressful profession.

She is Type A (is there AAA?) and at the top of her also stressful career.

She travels non stop and leaves me with the children (who are now of course grown) and the rest of our local problems to care for.

We haven't had sex since January

I rarely enjoy it with her. She wants what she wants and I try but rarely is is satisfying for me.

I have met a younger woman (not much younger) who seems to adore me and and we are clearly much more compatible. The problem is I am a subordinate to my wife and have never talked back to her. 

How can I tell her I want a divorce?

sigh


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

There are three solutions to every problem: accept it, change it, or leave it.

She is probably seeing a painting with the same brush strokes...


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Tell her you want a divorce. No other way around it.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

MikaPeltinin said:


> But I am in love with another woman.
> 
> I know not unique.
> 
> ...




This tells me everything I need to know about you

How would it be different with another woman

SMH

:scratchhead:

55


----------

